# clinton river set up



## newb08 (Mar 25, 2009)

I am lookin to hook up with some browns in the Clinton any of u guys got some advice ? Pm me...I can't wait for the paint To open 

I use a fly rod tho...so im lookin for fly suggestions I know its. Early season but and the Clinton isn't a blue ribbon stream by any means but I'm up for the challenge...

P.s. I'm tryin to learn as much as I can...in a youngster lol not some annoying guy that just wants to talk and ask questions...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jpphish (Oct 3, 2006)

There would need to be some browns in the Clinton before you could fish for them. Your bath tub would be just as productive.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

I saw two good size browns caught last week. They were caught on a fly rod but not sure what they were using.


----------



## fishing>women (Oct 25, 2009)

There are plenty of brown trout in the Clinton. I just don't know what kind of fly you should use. As they always say, "Match the hatch". I would fish whatever the steelhead fishermen are using. You will probably even hook up with a steelie before you hook up with a brown and steelies are much more rewarding.


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

There are Browns. There are definitely enough to play with. Use a 9 foot 5wt rod and floating line. Throw streamers with a small split to get it down. My faovrite is the Muddler Minnow, but you also can go wrong with small leeches and wooley buggers. 

My adivce...fish where the people are not. I don't mean to sound like Yoda, but some people think the only place to catch fish is at Yates. Its not! Grab a map and start walking! Looking for them is half the fun!


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

1sienna is right. There are plenty of browns in the river to target. If you fish below Yates you won't run into too many of them. This time of year that part of the river is mostly suckers, walleyes, and steelhead. 
To target browns in the Clinton fish it upstream from Yates. This forum doesn't allow for the naming of specific areas but if you get a map of Rochester and Auburn Hills you will find plenty of road crossings and park access points.


----------



## MstrAngle (Feb 28, 2010)

imo, go to where a creek and the river meet....just stay outta the creek! its a great spot.


----------



## MstrAngle (Feb 28, 2010)

brown trout are not planted south of yates, the are planted north. ANY brown caught in the lower river is a fluke. i think maybe 2 follow the steel and maybe one goes over the dam on accident! UP stream is where you outta head! but what do i know i cant even catch a steelhead at YATES! ROFL today i fished a run for an hour, walked to the bank, turned around and bam a guy hooks one "( ima just walk into a deep hole with my waders on soon if i dont hook one of these damg things!


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

The Downstream Drift said:


> This forum doesn't allow for the naming of specific areas but if you get a map of Rochester and Auburn Hills you will find plenty of road crossings and park access points.


Put in where my avitar pic was taken!


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Great point 252.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I can't catch a steelie to save my life, but I've caught browns in the Clinton. I used Mepps spinners. Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

jpphish said:


> There would need to be some browns in the Clinton before you could fish for them. Your bath tub would be just as productive.



PM me if you need help. I've caught some HOG browns in the Clinton. Above Yates, and 6 the last time out.


----------

